# Las gafas proletarias de la CUPera Eulalia Reguant



## Oteador (29 Ene 2022)

La antisistema Eulàlia Reguant gasta unas gafas que cuestan más de 600 euros | El Catalán


Un ejemplo bien claro de lo que contamos lo aporta su portavoz en el Parlament, Eulalia Reguant, que mientras nos habla de luchas populares y de clase, usa




www.elcatalan.es


----------



## pepecling (29 Ene 2022)

Y encima son más feas que pegar a un padre.


----------



## juantxxxo (29 Ene 2022)

@PokemonVilnius


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (29 Ene 2022)

No solo feas sino que tienen que ser incómodas, con la pata en medio del cristal. 
Un despropósito para quedarte con la gente y andar dando explicaciones. 
Attention ugly whore de manual.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (29 Ene 2022)

Oteador dijo:


> La antisistema Eulàlia Reguant gasta unas gafas que cuestan más de 600 euros | El Catalán
> 
> 
> Un ejemplo bien claro de lo que contamos lo aporta su portavoz en el Parlament, Eulalia Reguant, que mientras nos habla de luchas populares y de clase, usa
> ...



A juego con su jeto.

Lo que no se me pasaria por la cabeza es comprar gafas con una puta mierda de alambre pasando por delante de la lente. mas que de proletarios eso es de GILIPOLLAS, pero vamos, en este caso no se necesitaba confirmacion.


----------



## fluffy (29 Ene 2022)

A juego con la parka del podemita kioskero.


----------



## juantxxxo (29 Ene 2022)

Estos llevan el pack completo. La pegatina reivindicativa ocultando la manzanita de *eipol *que no falte tampoco. Jo tío, es que son anti-sistemas de la hostia


----------



## Bien boa (29 Ene 2022)

Esta gente son tarados, pero ahí están gracias a quien les vota. No hay remedio, cada palo que aguante su vela.


----------



## Lego. (29 Ene 2022)

Me pregunto para qué podrá servir ese alambre delante del cristal.

¿Como referencia para llevar la cabeza recta? ¿Para acoplarle un filtro morado y ver la vida con hiper-sensibilidad de género?  ¿Para ponerse una pancarta indepe o una estelada? ¿O sólo para llamar la atención y que te pregunten?


----------



## Kluster (29 Ene 2022)

Modelo "Evil Communist".


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (29 Ene 2022)

''Su vestuario, hecho de ropas anchas, como de pastorcilla, tiene una explicación perfectamente antropológica.'' 

En 2021 ya hace tiempo que la satira y el articulo de opinion politica vienen a ser lo mismo.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (29 Ene 2022)

Aficionada:


----------



## Cimbrel (29 Ene 2022)

pepecling dijo:


> Y encima son más feas que pegar a un padre.



Que pegar a un padre CON UN CALCETÍN SUDAO.


----------



## Tyler·Durden (29 Ene 2022)

Que las gafas sean feas es el menor de sus problemas.


----------



## AMP (29 Ene 2022)

Cuando dicen estar en contra de la riqueza se refieren a vuestra riqueza, y cuando hablan del reparto justo y sostenible de los recursos quieren decir repartirse entre ellos vuestros recursos. 

Si después de 200 años todavía no los habéis calado la culpa es vuestra.


----------



## Ederto (29 Ene 2022)

catalanes, qué os pasa con las gafas??? cuando voy por Barcelona no hago más que cruzarme con gente con gafas cantosas, el que no lleva unas de pasta naranja las lleva verdes. Sois todos creativos de una agencia de publicidad o que???


----------



## elojodeltuerto (29 Ene 2022)

pepecling dijo:


> Y encima son más feas que pegar a un padre.



Hacen juego con ella.


----------



## Ederto (29 Ene 2022)

Cimbrel dijo:


> Que pegar a un padre CON UN CALCETÍN SUDAO.



si nos ponemos puristas, póngalo bien:

Que pegar a un padre tetraplégico con un calcetín sudao en nochebuena.


----------



## hyperburned (29 Ene 2022)

Que coño les pasa a los catalanes con las gafas? Es una cosa identitaria parecer monguer o algo?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (29 Ene 2022)

Subnormales españordos con el culo en llamas.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (29 Ene 2022)

A ver si se va con la sobacos a Suiza a predicar el comunismo caviar.


----------



## sinosuke (29 Ene 2022)

Dejando a un lado que el diseño de esas gafas con la patilla por delate es una imbecilidad, el que en España una gafas te cuesten 600 euros o más no es nada extraño o inusual..



.


----------



## Giles Amaury (29 Ene 2022)

pepecling dijo:


> Y encima son más feas que pegar a un padre.



Por eso mismo le quedan como un guante.


----------



## pandiella (29 Ene 2022)

ostia, que brutalidad el articulo de la monja soldado. de ridicula que es la propaganda que se convierte en antipropaganda


----------



## Dmtry (29 Ene 2022)

El retraso mental del votante medio no tiene precio.


----------



## perrosno (29 Ene 2022)

Consejos vendo que para mi no tengo, nada nuevo, la culpa de los tontoslapolla progres que se siguen creyendo los cuentos comunistas


----------



## pepinox (29 Ene 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> No solo feas sino que tienen que ser incómodas, con la pata en medio del cristal.
> Un despropósito para quedarte con la gente y andar dando explicaciones.
> Attention ugly whore de manual.



Retrato perfecto en tres líneas. Ni Quevedo lo condensaría mejor.


----------



## Cimbrel (29 Ene 2022)

hyperburned dijo:


> Que coño les pasa a los catalanes con las gafas? Es una cosa identitaria parecer monguer o algo?


----------



## Octubrista (29 Ene 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> Dejando a un lado que el diseño de esas gafas con la patilla por delate es una imbecilidad, el que en España una gafas te cuesten 600 euros o más no es nada extraño o inusual..
> 
> 
> 
> .



¿La montura sólo?
Que te dejes 400€, 600€ en unas gafas graduadas puede ser (según graduación), pero si eliges una montura de 600€, ya te pones en 1100€ o más.

Hay monturas excelentes (y de productos españoles) por 150€, 100€, sin llegar a 70€ (que las hay).

Y casi todas tienen materiales de la misma calidad que la de la cupera, que sólo de es diseño cutre y asimétrico, y además ha querido dejar claro que tiene dinero para gastar, a diferencia del obrero del que parasita.

Ten por seguro, que la progre, además, tendrá media docena de gafas, si tiene ese modelo.

El votante "obrero" de esa hija de papá, tendrá dos gafas, o quizá sólo puede pagarse una, y a lo peor las estira muchos años, machacándose la vista, porque no puede comprarse unas nuevas, aún siendo las más baratas.


----------



## pepinox (29 Ene 2022)

He leído el artículo de la monja soldado.

Todo lo que queráis, pero en España tenemos un problemón: mientras el independentismo catalán tenga su caladero, bases y liderazgos en la burguesía, no será fácil que disminuya ni cese. Y el fondo tienen razón en un cosa: Madrid les roba los impuestos que pagan.


----------



## Joaquim (29 Ene 2022)

Los Bolcheviques odian tu coche, no el suyo.


Los Bolcheviques odian tu coche, no el suyo. Los Bolcheviques odian tu coche, no el suyo. Por que los Bolcheviques odian tu coche?? Por que los Bolcheviques odian tu Coche?? Los Bolcheviques odian que tu hijo vaya a un colegio privado, y comparta pupitre con el suyo. Los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## RFray (29 Ene 2022)

La revolución bien entendida empieza por uno mismo, camaradas.


----------



## Joaquim (29 Ene 2022)

A los de la CUP les encantan las mierdas japonesas, literalmente.


----------



## Joaquim (29 Ene 2022)

RFray dijo:


> La revolución bien entendida empieza por uno mismo, camaradas.


----------



## sinosuke (29 Ene 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> ¿La montura sólo?
> Que te dejes 400€, 600€ en unas gafas graduadas puede ser (según graduación), pero si eliges una montura de 600€, ya te pones en 1100€ o más.
> 
> Hay monturas excelentes (y de productos españoles) por 150€, 100€, sin llegar a 70€ (que las hay).
> ...




Tienes razón. Pensé en precio de las gafas en su conjunto (montura+cristales) no en que solo era la montura.

Que unas gafas en conjunto te salgan por 500-600 euros, a nada que pidas una montura normal y unos cristales de calidad ( y ya no digo unos Zeiss sino unos Indo) y con un tratamiento anti reflejos mejor que el básico, no es nada extraño.


----------



## Joaquim (29 Ene 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> He leído el artículo de la monja soldado.
> 
> Todo lo que queráis, pero en España tenemos un problemón: mientras el independentismo catalán tenga su caladero, bases y liderazgos en la burguesía, no será fácil que disminuya ni cese. Y el fondo tienen razón en un cosa: Madrid les roba los impuestos que pagan.



Pues mucho quejarse de "Madrit ens roba", pero estos han convertido Cataluña en un Infierno Fiscal, con telefonistas en el Parlament, que se prejubilan y pasan a cobrar 4.000 euros al mes.

Si de verdad creyesen en lo que dicen, lo que harían sería pedir menos Impuestos y menor tamaño del Estado, pero fíjate tú, piden todo lo contrario.


----------



## pepinox (29 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Pues mucho quejarse de "Madrit ens roba", pero estos han convertido Cataluña en un Infierno Fiscal, con telefonistas en el Parlament, que se prejubilan y pasan a cobrar 4.000 euros al mes.
> 
> Si de verdad creyesen en lo que dicen, lo que harían sería pedir menos Impuestos y menor tamaño del Estado, pero fíjate tú, piden todo lo contrario.



No lo has entendido: no piden pagar menos impuestos, piden gestionarlos ellos, es decir, que no los recaude Madrid.


----------



## kabeljau (29 Ene 2022)

Parecen gafas del gremio tortilleril.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (29 Ene 2022)

Es adorablemente HOSTIABLE


----------



## RFray (29 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


>



Jojojojo, buenísimo, luego me lo bajo para guasapearlo!


----------



## Joaquim (29 Ene 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> No lo has entendido: no piden pagar menos impuestos, piden gestionarlos ellos, es decir, que no los recaude Madrid.



Ahí está, les pasa como con la censura Franquista, estaban en contra no porque no les guste la censura, sino porque les censuraban a ellos; pues esto lo mismo, no están en contra del atraco fiscal, lo que pasa es que el atraco fiscal no quieren que lo haga Madrit, sino ellos.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (29 Ene 2022)




----------



## Joaquim (29 Ene 2022)

RFray dijo:


> Jojojojo, buenísimo, luego me lo bajo para guasapearlo!



Aquí tienes mas:






Los Bolcheviques odian tu coche, no el suyo.


Los Bolcheviques odian tu coche, no el suyo. Los Bolcheviques odian tu coche, no el suyo. Por que los Bolcheviques odian tu coche?? Por que los Bolcheviques odian tu Coche?? Los Bolcheviques odian que tu hijo vaya a un colegio privado, y comparta pupitre con el suyo. Los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## pepinox (29 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Ahí está, les pasa como con la censura Franquista, estaban en contra no porque no les guste la censura, sino porque les censuraban a ellos; pues esto lo mismo, no están en contra del atraco fiscal, lo que pasa es que el atraco fiscal no quieren que lo haga Madrit, sino ellos.



Exacto. Son sus pesetas, y se las follan como quieren. O, al menos, eso les gustaría hacer.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (29 Ene 2022)

Son parásitos pijos


----------



## Joaquim (29 Ene 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Exacto. Son sus pesetas, y se las follan como quieren. O, al menos, eso les gustaría hacer.



No, no son sus pesestas, son las pesetas que les quitan a los ciudadanos de sus bolsillos; son las personas y las sociedades las que pagan impuestos, no los territorios.


----------



## Joaquim (29 Ene 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Son parásitos pijos



Solo han hundido una región prospera y vanguardista como Cataluña en la mierda, nada mas; damucraticamente, eso sí.


----------



## pepinox (29 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> No, no son sus pesestas, son las pesetas que les quitan a los ciudadanos de sus bolsillos; son las personas y las sociedades las que pagan impuestos, no los territorios.



Pero las personas que pagan impuestos, viven en territorios. Ergo los impuestos que pagan las personas de un territorio, equivalen a los impuestos que paga ese territorio.


----------



## sepultada en guano (29 Ene 2022)

pepecling dijo:


> Y encima son más feas que pegar a un padre.



¿Las gafas o ellas?


----------



## vienedelejos (29 Ene 2022)

Eulàlia Reguant: licenciada en Matemáticas y proveniente del asociacionismo de movimientos cristianos de base.

Eulàlia Reguant, la monja soldado

Justicia i Pau


----------



## Joaquim (29 Ene 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Pero las personas que pagan impuestos, viven en territorios. Ergo los impuestos que pagan las personas de un territorio, equivalen a los impuestos que paga ese territorio.



Bueno, aquí podemos entrar en impuestos directos, impuestos indirectos, gasto público directo, como carreteras, gasto público indirecto, como defensa, impuestos estatales, impuestos regionales, impuestos locales, centralización estatal, descentralización y demás; pero que mas allá del debate teórico, estos que venían a salvarnos de los que nos roban, han terminando robando los demás, y el alivio económico que nos prometían, ha terminado siendo un infierno fiscal.


----------



## Joaquim (29 Ene 2022)

vienedelejos dijo:


> Eulàlia Reguant: licenciada en Matemáticas y proveniente del asociacionismo de movimientos cristianos de base.
> 
> Eulàlia Reguant, la monja soldado
> 
> Justicia i Pau



Estas antes se metían a monja.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (29 Ene 2022)

Esa es una empleada de la OTAN para mantener a España debilitada, tiene que dar una imagen para atraer voto progre gafapasta-intelectualoide que es un tipo de fauna muy abundante en Warcelona


----------



## daesrd (29 Ene 2022)

La herencia de los anarcos de hace 100 años con una mezcla de progre que apesta..


----------



## daesrd (29 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Estas antes se metían a monja.



Exacto. Y antes hacían un bien a la sociedad quitándose de en medio..


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (29 Ene 2022)

Lo de los catalanes y sus gafas de mierda es asunto que requiere de tesis doctoral


----------



## el violador de mentes (29 Ene 2022)

Parece que le han dado un puñetazo


----------



## Lopedeberga (29 Ene 2022)

Esta tía provoca una repugnancia sin límites, las gafas son lo que llamamos la guinda del pastel.


----------



## Switch_46 (29 Ene 2022)

Oteador dijo:


> La antisistema Eulàlia Reguant gasta unas gafas que cuestan más de 600 euros | El Catalán
> 
> 
> Un ejemplo bien claro de lo que contamos lo aporta su portavoz en el Parlament, Eulalia Reguant, que mientras nos habla de luchas populares y de clase, usa
> ...



Su puta madre, que mierda de montura más hortera. Hasta los de la Rotenmeyer de Heidi tienen más estilo que esa mierda.

Si es que aunque la mona se vista de seda, MONA se queda. Con perdón de tan ilustres animales con más cerebro que esta especímen.


----------



## Lopedeberga (29 Ene 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> mientras el independentismo catalán tenga su caladero, bases y liderazgos en la burguesía, no será fácil que disminuya ni cese.



Esto que has puesto me ha hecho pensar el porqué no me creo absolutamente nada de todo esto de la independencia, y ser catalán.


----------



## невежда (29 Ene 2022)

pepecling dijo:


> Y encima son más feas que pegar a un padre.



De eso se trata contra más extravagante y llamativo más caro. Gafa exclusiva de CUPERA que no lleva el populacho.


----------



## невежда (29 Ene 2022)

Que bien viven de nuestros impuestos jugando a la revolusión.


----------



## Desencantado (29 Ene 2022)

Eulalia Regulín Reguant, anti(tu)sistema.


----------



## Nagare1999 (29 Ene 2022)

El cuperismo no, Barcelona, perdón, barna. Merci.


----------



## HaCHa (29 Ene 2022)

Subnormales, que la peña se pilla las Mashahiros en AliExpress por cien pavos, desde hace la tira.








87.81€ |Nuevo Marco de gafas de diseñador japonés 0034, Marco grande, marco redondo elegante, marco de Gafas de metal|De los hombres gafas de Marcos| - AliExpress


¡Compra fácil, vive mejor! Aliexpress.com




es.aliexpress.com





A ver si os curráis mejor la propaganda, que cada vez que traéis una exclusiva se cae con sólo preguntarle a Google.


----------



## Chortina Premium (29 Ene 2022)

Y aquí tenemos el "chaquetón proletario" de 650 lereles by TNF

El podemita Fernández nuevo ‘pijo’ de la casta: pide el voto en Castilla y León con un abrigo de 650 € (okdiario.com)


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (29 Ene 2022)

Una imagen vale mas que mil palabras. No he visto tanta amargura junta en mi vida.


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (29 Ene 2022)

Sin olvidarnos de la mascota de Puigdemont.


----------



## Joaquim (29 Ene 2022)

Cocochas de Merluza dijo:


> Una imagen vale mas que mil palabras. No he visto tanta amargura junta en mi vida.
> Ver archivo adjunto 924498



Papotristes.


----------



## DonManuel (29 Ene 2022)

El anticapitalismo es para los demás


----------



## DonManuel (29 Ene 2022)

Cocochas de Merluza dijo:


> Sin olvidarnos de la mascota de Puigdemont.
> Ver archivo adjunto 924513



Vaya cara más HOSTIABLE


----------



## Joaquim (29 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Subnormales, que la peña se pilla las Mashahiros en AliExpress por cien pavos, desde hace la tira.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aliexpress? No, que eso es capitalista! Ella se lo pilló a un mantero!! 

A ver, gañan, a los perroflautas como tú se os puede engañar, pero los que sabemos apreciar la calidad, no se la cuelas con una copia barata de Aliexpress.... y no me vengas con la foto del producto, que con Aliexpress todo el mundo sabe que una cosa es lo que pides, y otra lo que te llega; pero bueno, eres podemita, tu estás acostumbrado a que te la den con queso, y que te la metan por donde quieran.

Esto es, supuestamente, la mierda de Aliexpress de tu enlace, a saber que llega realmente....







Estas son las auténticas Mashiro Maruyama que lleva Eulalia Reguant:







Como puedes comprobar, se parecen como un huevo a una castaña; mira, te pongo el enlace a la tienda de Barcelona que las vende y todo...

MASAHIRO MARUYAMA 0032 - Les Lunettes Barcelona 

*MASAHIRO MARUYAMA 0032*

Estas gafas de Masahiro Maruyama de su colección «Erase» están inspiradas en el proceso de dibujo y borrado de las líneas a lápiz. Eliminando algo que ha estado ahí y creando una impresión misteriosa.
*Material: Titanio negro mate y acetato negro brillante.*

645,00€









La verdad es que teniendo el sueldo público que tiene, comprar estas gafas tan pijas, para ella es calderilla....







Conoce el salario público de Eulàlia Reguant I Cura | Transparentia | Newtral 

Si, ya lo sé, te estarás preguntado, porque me he tomado tantas molestias para humillar a un mierdas como tú, y la respuesto es simple, lo hago por placer, joder a los rojos es cada día mas placer y menos deber. 

Ale, un besi de fresi!!


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (29 Ene 2022)

Vaya por delante que no tengo ninguna simpatía por ese infraser ni por sus correligionarios, pero ¿en serio estamos discutiendo por cómo se gasta alguien 600 putos euros? ¿eso es noticia? ¿en serio? Pues sí que estamos tiesos, o tontos.

Si el debate es bajarles el sueldo a estos hijos de perra hasta que les duela gastarse 600 pavos en unas gafas de cotillón contad con mi hacha. Pero una vez que lo han cobrado, a mí como si lo cambian en monedas y se lo meten por el culo (ojalá).


----------



## Pato Sentado (29 Ene 2022)

Si todos catalanes se empeñaran en pagarme 7000eypos/més como a esta tendría un coche superracing que entraría a circuito cada sábado, sea en Calafat, Alcarràs o Montmeló...


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (29 Ene 2022)

Oteador dijo:


> La antisistema Eulàlia Reguant gasta unas gafas que cuestan más de 600 euros | El Catalán
> 
> 
> Un ejemplo bien claro de lo que contamos lo aporta su portavoz en el Parlament, Eulalia Reguant, que mientras nos habla de luchas populares y de clase, usa
> ...



No te metas con la pobre,
Cuando fue al óptico le prometió que, con esas monturas, aumentaría su magnetismo innato y afloraría su belleza escondida.

¡¡¡Y RESULTA QUE EL ÓPTICO ERA DE ERC!!!


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (29 Ene 2022)

Que fea es la madre que la parió.


----------



## Abrojo (29 Ene 2022)

como se nivelan esas gafas, no tienen acaso una varilla más baja que otra?


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (29 Ene 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Vaya por delante que no tengo ninguna simpatía por ese infraser ni por sus correligionarios, pero ¿en serio estamos discutiendo por cómo se gasta alguien 600 putos euros? ¿eso es noticia? ¿en serio? Pues sí que estamos tiesos, o tontos.
> 
> Si el debate es bajarles el sueldo a estos hijos de perra hasta que les duela gastarse 600 pavos en unas gafas de cotillón contad con mi hacha. Pero una vez que lo han cobrado, a mí como si lo cambian en monedas y se lo meten por el culo (ojalá).



Yo más lo veo por la hipocresía y cinismo que esta escoria utiliza para el engaño de los pobres ignorantes que les siguen. Como reza el refrán _"Una cosa es predicar y otra dar trigo" o "Haz lo que digo pero no lo que hago"_

Podían, como antisistemas y anticapitalistas hacer utilizado las siempre socorridas de pasta negra y, para cuando se les rompan, unirlas con esparadrapo. Eso, aparte de buen comunista, la encumbraría a la cúspide amén de hacerle ganar adeptos.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (29 Ene 2022)

Melafo





















Jajaj no


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (29 Ene 2022)

A ver quién tiene güebos de llevarle la contraria a esta tipa mientras lleva unas tijeras en la mano.







¿O tal vez es que el de atrás la está enculando?


----------



## Trucha (29 Ene 2022)

Anticapitalista? 

Cagonsuputamadre


----------



## CANCERVERO (29 Ene 2022)

pepecling dijo:


> Y encima son más feas que pegar a un padre.



Hacen juego con la portadora de ellas.


----------



## CANCERVERO (29 Ene 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Me pregunto para qué podrá servir ese alambre delante del cristal.
> 
> ¿Como referencia para llevar la cabeza recta? ¿Para acoplarle un filtro morado y ver la vida con hiper-sensibilidad de género? ¿Para ponerse una pancarta indepe o una estelada? ¿O sólo para llamar la atención y que te pregunten?



Es para poner la partitura del himno de los segadores.


----------



## CANCERVERO (29 Ene 2022)

Cimbrel dijo:


> Que pegar a un padre CON UN CALCETÍN SUDAO.



Venga dílo: En el dia de San José,


----------



## Ds_84 (29 Ene 2022)

pepecling dijo:


> Y encima son más feas que pegar a un padre.



como ella.


----------



## CANCERVERO (29 Ene 2022)

Switch_46 dijo:


> Su puta madre, que mierda de montura más hortera. Hasta los de la Rotenmeyer de Heidi tienen más estilo que esa mierda.
> 
> Si es que aunque la mona se vista de seda, MONA se queda. Con perdón de tan ilustres animales con más cerebro que esta especímen.



En la Region Catalana, las monas son de chocolate.


----------



## Porquetulovalías (29 Ene 2022)

La hipocresia es algo innato en los seres humanos, pero, generalizando, comunistas, socialistas, sindicalistas y "creyentes" fanáticos en supercherías religiosas la llevan a extremos estratosféricos. 

La gente más odiosa que he conocido pertenece a alguno de esos grupos. Es mi experiencia personal subjetiva claro esta, no una verdad absoluta, pero eso me ha hecho detestarlos hasta la náusea.


----------



## euriborfree (30 Ene 2022)

pepecling dijo:


> Y encima son más feas que pegar a un padre.



Si solo fueran las gafas...


----------



## Glokta (30 Ene 2022)

Los de la cup son hijos de papa todos, jugando a ser revolucionarios


----------



## EnergiaLibre (30 Ene 2022)

pepecling dijo:


> Y encima son más feas que pegar a un padre.



eso es porque ella es tan fea que tiene que ponerse en la cara algo más feo que ella para desviar la atención y para no parecer tan fea fea fea adn puro cagalán


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (30 Ene 2022)

Eso que se lo cuenten a sus votantes, yo lo más que puedo hacer es follarle el culo a la cerda esta para que pruebe polla facha.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (30 Ene 2022)

Pues parecen las gafas de La Blasa.


----------



## CommiePig (30 Ene 2022)

tambien quiere su mansión villatinaja, como buena vaga cínica socialkomunista


----------



## Madafaca (30 Ene 2022)

No entiendo por qué les gusta tanto a los indepes llevar gafas ridículas, con monturas extravagantes, colores chillones, etc.. ¿es algún tipo de ritual o de signo para reconocerse entre ellos?. Es que hay algunas que dan vergüenza ajena.


----------

